# При игре хрустит мех



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (22 Дек 2019)

Всем привет.
У меня есть вопрос по поводу меха.

Стоит ли переживать за то что мех начинает хрустит во время разжима и сжима?


----------



## ugly (23 Дек 2019)

Это о чём? Склеивается, пока инструмент стоит?


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (23 Дек 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Это о чём? Склеивается, пока инструмент стоит?


Что то вроде этого


----------



## ugly (23 Дек 2019)

Клей такой был использован при оклейке меха.
Перед игрой расклеить, и всё. Переживать не стоит.


----------



## nidogopp43 (23 Дек 2019)

Если инструмент советского образца, то это вполне нормальная и распространенная практика))))


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (23 Дек 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> Если инструмент советского образца, то это вполне нормальная и распространенная практика))))


Ну у меня немецкий хонер где-то годов 50х - середина 60х


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Дек 2019)

Звуки разлипающегося дерматина- результат его старения. Из него выходит жидкая фракция, и липнет. Путь- полная переклейка полосками нового дерматина.
Часто скрипы издают мышки, картон, задубевшая от клея ткань. Тогда поможет снятие меха, его полное растяжение, и душевная обработка спреем "Растяжитель обуви" из любого маркета. Снаружи и изнутри. Запшикали, подвигали мех туда- сюда. Потом можно ещё раз запшикать.


----------



## vvz (23 Дек 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Звуки разлипающегося дерматина- результат его старения. Из него выходит жидкая фракция, и липнет. Путь- полная переклейка полосками нового дерматина.
> Часто скрипы издают мышки, картон, задубевшая от клея ткань. Тогда поможет снятие меха, его полное растяжение, и душевная обработка спреем "Растяжитель обуви" из любого маркета. Снаружи и изнутри. Запшикали, подвигали мех туда- сюда. Потом можно ещё раз запшикать.


Да, отличный метод, использовал неоднократно.


----------



## kep (23 Дек 2019)

Ну хорошо, про старый мех понятно. Но какого никарагуя Роландовский мех липнет, причём на разных моделях и с новья?


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Дек 2019)

Слишком новый ледерин можно обработать мебельной полиролью С ВОСКОМ. И если есть возможность, ставить инструмент на хранение с полуоткрытыми межборинными промежутками... . Не всю жизнь, а пока проблема сама не рассосётся.


----------



## kep (24 Дек 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Не всю жизнь, а пока проблема сама не рассосётся.


Так она уж лет пять, как рассасывается  Спасибо за совет, попробую найти такую полироль или аналог, учитывая другие реалии...


----------



## neil (1 Май 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Так она уж лет пять, как рассасывается  Спасибо за совет, попробую найти такую полироль или аналог, учитывая другие реалии...


Помогла полироль? А то такая же проблема с новой гармонью


----------



## kep (1 Май 2020)

neil написал(а):


> Помогла полироль? А то такая же проблема с новой гармонью


И помогла бы, но не нашел.


----------



## acco (2 Май 2020)

Замена меха поможет.
Был у знакомого новый Pigini с завода. Постоянно трещал мех, так как склеивался.
Некачественный мех. Только замена помогла.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Июн 2020)

Ледерин здесь ни при чём, скрипят ромбики. Помогает только лёгкое пропаривание парогенератором, никакие разноски для обуви и прочие смягчители кожи не помогают или помогают не на долго.


----------

